# John Deere 2010 not charging



## RobJ (Jul 7, 2013)

Anybody have a wiring schematic for the John Deere 2010? My battery isn't charging and the cobbled up wiring is a mess. FYI it has a sort of new volt. reg. I took the leads off the gen and put a battery across it and it motors slow so I think the gen is OK. There was a loose wire under the gauges that came from one side of the charge light and put it to the switched key post and it now lights up. I dont know if that is part of the charging system or just for operator info. it has a battery charger on it now so I will see if it goes out after the charge. Any input on this would be appreciated. Anyway it needs to be rewired. one wire to the coil had four splices with the four different colors to match. Oh and the ammeter leads both go to the same starter post. I wonder what rocket scientist figured that one out? FYI it is a gas motor with a four post volt reg.


----------

